# The best old skyscrapers



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

*Press F11 for Full Screen!*

Hotel "Leningradskaya" / 1949-54 / Architects Leonid Polyakov and Alexander Boretsky / now Hilton Moscow










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/citizen-msk/album/406815/view/1055288










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/h0909/album/184870/view/605958










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/mironyc/album/171956/view/389597










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/nyasnaya/album/106104/view/736920 | Full Screen or SCROLL >>>










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/morringel/album/129577/view/778011 | Full Screen

















1009 by Sergey Norin, on Flickr | Full Screen


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Red Gate Building / 1947-52 / Architects Alexey Dushkin and Boris Mezentsev










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/klavdiym/album/129302/view/629128


















https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/lushagina-firo/album/154735/view/409905










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/dva5508/album/136891/view/542570










IMG_7354_ by quirischa, on Flickr

















https://www.flickr.com/photos/jrambaud/8007181343/


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hotel "Ukraine" / 1953-57 / Architect Arkady Mordvinov / Now Radisson Royal Moscow

















http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6024009/
























https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/yakaev/album/186848/view/451336
























https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/marina-paschina2012/album/357996/view/904551

















https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/gusevav7/album/191458/view/632840 | Full Screen










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/sachkv/album/165239/view/831165 | Full Screen


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

^^

















https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/yakaev/album/186848/view/451334
























https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/h0909/album/184870/view/501080
























Гостиница Украина by Alexey Sedoykin, on Flickr | Full Screen/High Resolution
























https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/vda-1987/album/153931/view/359992


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Ministry of Foreign Affairs / 1948-53 / Architects Vladimir Gel'freikh and Mikhail Minkus






















































https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/korvettencap/album/145760/view/658903 | *High Resolution*

1) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/izus/album/134011/view/363640
2) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/sailara/album/220391/view/863866
3) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/klmaksim/album/132959/view/409626
4) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/bulmastiv1/album/24445/view/1248339


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

^^

















Ministry of foreign affairs Moscow Panorama by Rich pick, on Flickr | Full Screen
































Entrance to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs by James Pine, on Flickr | Full Screen








































USSR sign by Jean-Sébastien Gagnon, on Flickr | Full Screen
































https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/kab-ts/album/148419/view/577423 | Full Screen


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Kudrinskaya Square Building / 1948-54 / Architects Mikhail Posokhin and Ashot Mndoyants

















https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/marysablin/album/471618/view/1217678 | Full Screen/High Resolution
























https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/marysablin/album/471618/view/1217677 | Full Screen/High Resolution
























https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/zavr-sergej/album/156844/view/566550 | Full Screen/High Resolution
























https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/tpvasiljeva/album/130420/view/548378 | Full Screen
























https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/veras-5431/album/360463/view/778513 | Full Screen/High Resolution
























https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/mamatysik/album/61990/view/325104 | Full Screen
























kudrinskaya facade by Andy Potts, on Flickr | *Full Screen/High Resolution*
























moscow_04.04.2012_8364 by Patrick Lauke, on Flickr | Full Screen


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Kotel'nicheskaya Embankment Building / 1938-40, 48-52 / Architects Dmitry Chechulin and Andrey Rostkovsky

















https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/funtik-55-ru/album/197354/view/524545
























https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/h0909/album/184870/view/547099
































https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/al-mi-al/album/434798/view/859216
























https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/ashepelev2010/album/211594/view/702910 | Full Screen or *SCROLL >>>*


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

^^

















https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/pmbk1/album/58237/view/631794
























https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/anvak732/album/184883/view/587403
























https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/pereseckina-irina/album/162175/view/387529
























1) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/nat48762816/album/141716/view/438487 2) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/s-bagretsov/album/121932/view/323639


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Lomonosov Moscow State University (MSU) / 1949-53 / A. Lev Rudnev, Boris Iofan (initial architect) & others; sculptor Vera Mukhina

















https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:MGU.jpg
























https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Moscow_State_University_5.JPG
























https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/marysablin/album/471612/view/1214447 | Full Screen/High Resolution
























https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/marysablin/album/471612/view/1214507 | Full Screen/High Resolution
























DSC03009 by cggrossman, on Flickr | Full Screen/High Resolution
























Moscow State University - External LAN Network by thibauld favre, on Flickr | Full Screen/High Resolution
























Moscow State University by Roman, on Flickr | Full Screen
























Moscow State university Panorama by Rich pick, on Flickr | Full Screen or SCROLL >>>


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Warsaw, Palace of Culture and Science / 1952-55 / Architect Lev Rudnev










Palace of Culture and Science, by Shane Henderson, on Flickr


----------



## micrip (Jun 16, 2004)

Don't know how this thread got sidetracked by Russian buildings, though they are nice. I feel this gem in Baltimore should have been included. Now known as 10 Light, it opened as the Baltimore Trust during the depression and was the tallest south of New York at the time...


----------



## caohoangnam114 (Oct 29, 2015)

carew tower cincinnati
chicago temple building
greater penobscot building
helmsley building
continental bank building
nelson tower
sherry netherland hotel
pittsfield building chicago


----------

